# Natural induction success stories????



## Jaysmummy

Well I'm in a bit of a predicament as OH isn't entitled to PL he's just had to book holiday and hope for the best. He breaks up next week when I'll be 38+4 and goes back when I'll be 10days overdue. Now obviously with 2 other children to look after I really need baby to play ball and come hopefully no more than 4/5 days late. So...........

Does anyone have any success stories for me?

As of next week I'm gonna try all I can. So far on my list I have, 
Sex
Nipple Stimulation
Walking (which I do a lot of anyway)
Spicy food
EPO and RLT
Clary Sage Oil
Pineapple
Prunes or Dates

Anyone have success with any of these?

And please no one say baby will come when baby's ready, yes I know, but its worth a shot else I don't know what I'm gonna do!

xx


----------



## Laucu

I've heard positive stories about walking, sex, nipple stimulation and acupressure/acupuncture. When I was overdue with my first the midwife recommended sex! we dtd the night I went into labour but that could have been a coincidence? Who knows.

Would your OH by any chance be able to book holiday with no notice? ie phone work when you go into labour and start his holiday then? My OH was planning on doing this (as we can't afford SPP) before the company he works for went bust :/

Good luck xx


----------



## Jaysmummy

Laucu said:


> I've heard positive stories about walking, sex, nipple stimulation and acupressure/acupuncture. When I was overdue with my first the midwife recommended sex! we dtd the night I went into labour but that could have been a coincidence? Who knows.
> 
> Would your OH by any chance be able to book holiday with no notice? ie phone work when you go into labour and start his holiday then? My OH was planning on doing this (as we can't afford SPP) before the company he works for went bust :/
> 
> Good luck xx

Oooo I'll add accupressure! :thumbup:

Unfortunately no he can't, he's booked off those weeks and we've just gotta pray baby will be a good boy :baby:

xx


----------



## Laucu

If you put acupressure into YouTube you can find some video tutorials :)


----------



## cassarita

I duno if it helps but I was swaying back and forth on an exercise ball to try and get my sons head to drop farther into my pelvis and my water broke.


----------



## RachA

I didn't try it but i've heard that nipple stimulation works really well but you have to do a lot of it.

With my 1st i tried a seriously hot curry - didn't work
walking up and down a major amount of stairs - didn't work
skipping - didn't work


With my second i was desperate and drank castor oil - it does work but i took it too early so it didn't work properly. I drank it at 38 weeks - it gave me contractions all night but after that they stopped.
I also ate a whole pineapple during the course of about 2 hours - that again gave me contractions but they didn't come to anything.
I would recommend that if you do something and you feel a real tightening of your tummy then carry on as much as possible. With my 2nd i did a load of gardening - i dug out a 5ft x 2/5ft flowerbed to 1ft deep. Part way into it i started getting twinges which would stop if i rested - i carried on and that night i went into proper labour.


----------



## MaybBaby

oooh.the night before my due date came up....we DTD..and i think thats what did it, just dont be a prat like me and go to bed knickerless only to have your waters pop in bed and all over my vpillow (nice) :thumbup: :rofl:


----------

